# running rich, injectors worn, other?



## frasern (May 31, 2009)

My skyline has lately started blowing more and more black soot. Only happens when I put my foot down, but it blows alot!. There are tiny drops of oil amongst the soot on my bumper. I thought this might be running rich, leading me to believe the injectors could be worn. But What causes the oil to be there. Where do i start to stop the smoke, It shouldn't look like a diesel


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

head gasket maybe?

check your rad fluid and see if there is any oil in it...


----------



## frasern (May 31, 2009)

Na radiator water clean as. Might take it to nissan and get it diagnosed, or take it to a fuel specialist. It over fuels when I put my foot down, makes that quick popping sound


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

ya more than likely its the injector seals... or the injectors themselve.s..

you should join us over at GTRPWR Forums - Powered by vBulletin lots of good RB info there


----------

